# Are all Maltese



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

suppose to be small .. are they consider toy dogs ?... or are they miniature is there such thing for a maltese, how much should a Maltese weight ? can you put them in your bag like Paris Hilton does to her dogs LOL .. Iam so out of it help!! :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The AKC standard says that they should be 4 to 7 pounds. Of course, some are smaller and some are bigger.
Yes they are classed as toy dogs. Maltese have not been bred down or miniaturized as some breeds. They are an ancient breed that has always been small.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank You very much !


----------

